# Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran Tiger



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello today. I am curious about the genus Cyriopagopus, specifically the sp Sumatran Tiger and even C. Schioedtei. It would be interesting to hear from keepers of this genus how they compare to other arboreal tarantula genera such as Poecilotheria, Heteroscodra, and Psalmopoeus in terms of temperament, feeding response, and visibility/reclusiveness. THANKS!


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 7, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Hello today. I am curious about the genus Cyriopagopus, specifically the sp Sumatran Tiger and even C. Schioedtei. It would be interesting to hear from keepers of this genus how they compare to other arboreal tarantula genera such as Poecilotheria, Heteroscodra, and Psalmopoeus in terms of temperament, feeding response, and visibility/reclusiveness. THANKS!


ALL Cyrio's are reclusive my friend. On top of that theyre veracious eaters, Semi terrestrial; will build elaborate underground tunnels that turn into ant like mounds if not give a hollow hide. They can be very tempermental, yet I've never had issues with aggressive defensiveness due to solid hides that i provided/they built. They're very fast. They don't seem to web excessively out of their hides. Schioedtei don't get as large as sp. Sumatran Tiger. This species temperament, feeding, and visibility/reclusiveness all relate to that of Lampropelma Violaceopes previously known as Cyriopagopus sp. Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 7, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> ALL Cyrio's are reclusive my friend. On top of that theyre veracious eaters, Semi terrestrial; will build elaborate underground tunnels that turn into ant like mounds if not give a hollow hide. They can be very tempermental, yet I've never had issues with aggressive defensiveness due to solid hides that i provided/they built. They're very fast. They don't seem to web excessively out of their hides. Schioedtei don't get as large as sp. Sumatran Tiger. This species temperament, feeding, and visibility/reclusiveness all relate to that of Lampropelma Violaceopes previously known as Cyriopagopus sp. Blue


First of all, thank you for the reply. I think it should be clear that I can find generic info about these species anywhere. I am looking for keepers experience. I actually have not worked with any Lampropelma species yet either. How would a cyriopagopus compare to a pokie or hmac in the above categories? Besides being twice as large as an hmac, I wonder if they are as skittish as one, or more one the p. cambridgei/p. regalis or subfusca level of skittshness. Eldon, u find them to be consistent and aggressive eaters? Sounds like a spider for me but I love hearing keepers accounts of behavior.


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 7, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> First of all, thank you for the reply. I think it should be clear that I can find generic info about these species anywhere. I am looking for keepers experience. I actually have not worked with any Lampropelma species yet either. How would a cyriopagopus compare to a pokie or hmac in the above categories? Besides being twice as large as an hmac, I wonder if they are as skittish as one, or more one the p. cambridgei/p. regalis or subfusca level of skittshness. Eldon, u find them to be consistent and aggressive eaters? Sounds like a spider for me but I love hearing keepers accounts of behavior.


Did I give you generic info?   Whether it sounded generic or not, I gave you information based on my experience. Not all Cyrio's are massive tarantulas, and definitely not twice as large as H Mac. The whole 9-10" legspan is a rare occurance. I bring up Lampropelma though specifically Violaceopes because there is much discussion as to why they were moved to Lampropelma. I still look at Violaceopes as Cyrio, even though taxonomy has been changed. Cyriopagopus compared to a Psalmo or Regalis will be just as skittish, wouldn't say they're as fast as Psalmos or P. Ornata, but they are up there in speed, no doubt. They will definitely stand in defense if they feel cornered or threatened. Unless food is thrown in their burrows, they in many cases won't come running out, but will wait for prey to come close, or wait till night to feed. If you like pet holes, get this genus of spider. Don't expect to see it much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 8, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Did I give you generic info?   Whether it sounded generic or not, I gave you information based on my experience. Not all Cyrio's are massive tarantulas, and definitely not twice as large as H Mac. The whole 9-10" legspan is a rare occurance. I bring up Lampropelma though specifically Violaceopes because there is much discussion as to why they were moved to Lampropelma. I still look at Violaceopes as Cyrio, even though taxonomy has been changed. Cyriopagopus compared to a Psalmo or Regalis will be just as skittish, wouldn't say they're as fast as Psalmos or P. Ornata, but they are up there in speed, no doubt. They will definitely stand in defense if they feel cornered or threatened. Unless food is thrown in their burrows, they in many cases won't come running out, but will wait for prey to come close, or wait till night to feed. If you like pet holes, get this genus of spider. Don't expect to see it much.


Haha, no I appreciate your input, I was more referring to the lack of response. I was wondering if maybe folks looked at this thread and dismissed it because they figured I was asking for information that I could easily look up. I definitely appreciate your experience and just wish there were more keepers of this genus that could chime in...all in due time I suppose. You know if the thread was "Ain't Pokies Purty?" Then I would have a hoard of people hopping in here. Cyrios get no respect! Anyway, I thought Hmac maxed out at about 5.5" and averaged between 4-5" while Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran Tiger maxed out at ~9" but  averaged 7-8"+. My simpleton mathematics rounded that to about double the size but I see you are not so easily impressed by my generic comparisons...too shay....touche.....two shae...i hope u know what im trying to spell here dang it.

---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 12:14 AM ----------

I am holding out on a shipment of slings til I can find one more of my must have species on an inventory....currently waiting for C. Marshalli or the subject of this thread to pop up on one of three dealers websites! I do think this species is cooler than the P. Subfuscas. i know thats asking for trouble around here....this is pokie country.....where in order to love pokies, u must collect them all...even if 4 species look damn near the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 3 cyriopagopus sp hati hati slings, so I can't really comment about them yet, but I have noticed 2 of my 3 slings are visible some nights, the other is secretive as hell lol, they don't web as much as my psalmos did when they were slings, but like psalmos they love both ground space and height and likes to burrow as well, aboreals that likes to burrow hehehe.. they are quite skittish and reclusive, they are temperamental as well.. but when it comes to comparison to other genera and species.. I can't really say but as of now I would compare them based on care and behaviour to a P. Irminia, except for the lots of webbing you'll get with an Irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 8, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Haha, no I appreciate your input, I was more referring to the lack of response. I was wondering if maybe folks looked at this thread and dismissed it because they figured I was asking for information that I could easily look up. I definitely appreciate your experience and just wish there were more keepers of this genus that could chime in...all in due time I suppose. You know if the thread was "Ain't Pokies Purty?" Then I would have a hoard of people hopping in here. Cyrios get no respect! Anyway, I thought Hmac maxed out at about 5.5" and averaged between 4-5" while Cyriopagopus sp Sumatran Tiger maxed out at ~9" but  averaged 7-8"+. My simpleton mathematics rounded that to about double the size but I see you are not so easily impressed by my generic comparisons...too shay....touche.....two shae...i hope u know what im trying to spell here dang it.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 12:14 AM ----------
> 
> I am holding out on a shipment of slings til I can find one more of my must have species on an inventory....currently waiting for C. Marshalli or the subject of this thread to pop up on one of three dealers websites! I do think this species is cooler than the P. Subfuscas. i know thats asking for trouble around here....this is pokie country.....where in order to love pokies, u must collect them all...even if 4 species look damn near the same.


Oh I understand friend touche . I agree, Cyrio's dont get the respect I believe they deserve either, so get one man! Granted that you have the experience lol, as they get bigger they can be very temermental

---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 11:38 AM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> I have 3 cyriopagopus sp hati hati slings, so I can't really comment about them yet, but I have noticed 2 of my 3 slings are visible some nights, the other is secretive as hell lol, they don't web as much as my psalmos did when they were slings, but like psalmos they love both ground space and height and likes to burrow as well, aboreals that likes to burrow hehehe.. they are quite skittish and reclusive, they are temperamental as well.. but when it comes to comparison to other genera and species.. I can't really say but as of now I would compare them based on care and behaviour to a P. Irminia, except for the lots of webbing you'll get with an Irminia


Yes I've noticed as well that they tend to come out and roam at night, but unlike my pokies, who tend to spend a lot of time in the open during the day, Cyrio doesn't. And yes it seems that their webbing is more structural if anything for their burrows and mounds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 8, 2015)

I keep my young Cyrios and Lampros in 32 oz deli cups with an inch of slightly moist substrate, a piece of cork, piece of plastic plant, some long fiber sphagnum, and a water bowl.  All of them make turrets out of the materials.  They're more reclusive than Poecs, but some are out more than others, especially when they're hungry.  

Poecs seem to be the oddballs of OW arboreals, spending a lot of time outside of their retreats (even during the daytime), and being much less prone to panicking as subadults/adults.  Youngsters can be zippy though.  I've got more experience with that genus, and find them more predictable and easy to work with.  Most aren't bothered by me being close; apparently they assume that their colors and markings blend in well with tree bark.  When I feed my Poecs, almost all with be out sitting on their cork slab or the side of the cage; I'll toss in some crickets, they'll scoop them right up and start the usual spinning and circling, all the while keeping an eye on me.  If I don't make any sudden movements or try to touch them, they're fine with my close proximity and leisurely eat like they normally would.  They don't seem to mind an audience, as long as I'm respectful of them.  

In stark contrast, my other OW arboreals aren't nearly as calm or tolerant, and don't like me to get anywhere near them.  They'll usually run in their retreats (if they aren't already there) and won't grab crickets in front of me unless they're _really_ hungry.  They don't like to be watched.  When disturbed, they have a tendency to employ the_ 'sudden burst' _strategy, where neither you, nor they, know where they're going once they start running.  I keep the lids to their cages close, or usually just slide them partially open, as it's much more likely I'll have to close them quickly.  There's no way I can work with them like I do with Poecs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 8, 2015)

+1 Poec54, I have noticed my Poeci being much calmer and tolerant than my P. Irminias.. she never even threw me a threat display, not even during rehouse.. I really enjoy her.. 

But all in all I'm excited to see the little hati hatis grow up, can't wait till adult colouration starts showing  cyriopagopus is one beautiful genus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concretednut (Apr 8, 2015)

My juvy Hati just threw her molt out of her tube, sassy tarantula but seems to be calming down as she gets older. Mine has a tube cut in half that she webbed up with substrate to give it the full tube and just hangs out at the top during early morning/later evening until she feels that i'm there and will retreat down the tube. Definitely one of my favorites

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 8, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Oh I understand friend touche . I agree, Cyrio's dont get the respect I believe they deserve either, so get one man! Granted that you have the experience lol, as they get bigger they can be very temermental
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 11:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...


I feel pretty confident I can deal with the genus Cyriopagopus. My thinking may be flawed in the opinions of others but I feel myself leaning towards some of the larger tarantula species. I am decent sized with decent sized hands and such and the thought of working with larger enclosures, tools, catch cups, and such just seems to make me feel comfortable. Even the larger size of a species makes me feel a bit more comfortable as it is easier to track with the eye, and less delicate than a smaller animal. Some of the smaller and quicker species are making me a bit nervous as I think they can hide in more places and are harder to keep track of if they run. Particularly in my apartment now, I think I would rather catch a big spider with a big container than a little one with a deli cup. I know I am rationalizing larger species but I am allowed preferences right? Even large spiders are still fairly small creatures.


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 9, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I feel pretty confident I can deal with the genus Cyriopagopus. My thinking may be flawed in the opinions of others but I feel myself leaning towards some of the larger tarantula species. I am decent sized with decent sized hands and such and the thought of working with larger enclosures, tools, catch cups, and such just seems to make me feel comfortable. Even the larger size of a species makes me feel a bit more comfortable as it is easier to track with the eye, and less delicate than a smaller animal. Some of the smaller and quicker species are making me a bit nervous as I think they can hide in more places and are harder to keep track of if they run. Particularly in my apartment now, I think I would rather catch a big spider with a big container than a little one with a deli cup. I know I am rationalizing larger species but I am allowed preferences right? Even large spiders are still fairly small creatures.


Yes I hear you, but don't underestimate this genus as slower and easier to catch. They are still highly defensive if provoked, and from personal experience have seen them bolt, and they are FAST. Larger species are fascinating but the only legitimately larger Cyrio that you will find yourself with is sp. Sumatran Tiger. The others average smaller from 6-8"( wide range but covers a few different species)

---------- Post added 04-09-2015 at 12:28 PM ----------

Of course when I refer to large I'm assuming you meant 8"+


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 9, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Yes I hear you, but don't underestimate this genus as slower and easier to catch. They are still highly defensive if provoked, and from personal experience have seen them bolt, and they are FAST. Larger species are fascinating but the only legitimately larger Cyrio that you will find yourself with is sp. Sumatran Tiger. The others average smaller from 6-8"( wide range but covers a few different species)...Of course when I refer to large I'm assuming you meant 8"+


Sulawesi's no slouch in the size department either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 9, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Sulawesi's no slouch in the size department either.


Yeah I heard they get big


----------



## awiec (Apr 9, 2015)

I've noted the same thing as poec did with pokies, I have a 4 inch male P.vitatta who will just sit there, I can clean, remove a water bowl all while he is out and he doesn't care (I assure you he isn't dead). While in contrast my female C.darlingi tried to bolt for the first few months I had her, she has calmed down and now will sit while I clean as well. While I do not have any experience with Cyriopagopus, I do have an Orphnaecus (like a mini cousin from the Philippines) and she is very secretive and takes off when startled. I only see her in the dead of night (earning her the name Pluto) and only when she is hungry, she has been sealed up in her hide for the past 3 months and just finally re-emerged to throw out a molt. Though I'm not discouraging you from getting any, but many Asian OW T's prefer to stay in the burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 9, 2015)

awiec said:


> I've noted the same thing as poec did with pokies, I have a 4 inch male P.vitatta who will just sit there, I can clean, remove a water bowl all while he is out and he doesn't care (I assure you he isn't dead). While in contrast my female C.darlingi tried to bolt for the first few months I had her, she has calmed down and now will sit while I clean as well. While I do not have any experience with Cyriopagopus...



Yeah, Poecs are much calmer in comparison, with the exception of formosa, which is a little more high strung than the rest.  Poecs can move pretty fast when they want to, but as adults they'd prefer to stay motionless and blend in with their surroundings.  I couldn't picture my Cyrios and Lampros sitting on their cork slabs eating leisurely and unaffected by me doing cage maintenance next to them.  They're too wired for that.  I've had juveniles and MM's explode and do half a dozen laps on the sides of their cage in a total blur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hang on! I thought the C. Schioedtei got up in the 6-8" range? I am zeroing in on a final order for the upcoming weeks once upstate gets some better weather overnight. The sumatran tiger may have to wait til next go around unfortunately. I will be getting some Poecilotheria Regalis(the best looking of ALL of the pokies, I don't care how common they are) with this order. By the way, my male Hmac is a wing ding. He really loses his cool when disturbed and runs circles before locating his hiding space. This behavior is only matched by my smaller OBT which I suspect is a male....is it common for males to be more high strung than females? Oh and I understand that the larger species such as the Cyriopagopus can still run like a bat out of hell I just think I would be more comfortable chasing something larger than some tiny little bottle rocket of a spider. I say this now and when I am backed into a corner by a threat posing C. Sp. Sumatran Tiger I will message one of you guys for help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Hang on! I thought the C. Schioedtei got up in the 6-8" range? I am zeroing in on a final order for the upcoming weeks once upstate gets some better weather overnight. The sumatran tiger may have to wait til next go around unfortunately. I will be getting some Poecilotheria Regalis(the best looking of ALL of the pokies, I don't care how common they are) with this order. By the way, my male Hmac is a wing ding. He really loses his cool when disturbed and runs circles before locating his hiding space. This behavior is only matched by my smaller OBT which I suspect is a male....is it common for males to be more high strung than females? Oh and I understand that the larger species such as the Cyriopagopus can still run like a bat out of hell I just think I would be more comfortable chasing something larger than some tiny little bottle rocket of a spider. I say this now and when I am backed into a corner by a threat posing C. Sp. Sumatran Tiger I will message one of you guys for help.


Have a towel nearby, it's a universal law that spiders like towels/things to hide under just like a cat can't resist a box.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 10, 2015)

awiec said:


> Have a towel nearby, it's a universal law that spiders like towels/things to hide under just like a cat can't resist a box.


You mean it won't go away if I give it my wallet? I was planning on using cash to bribe my aggressive species. This hobby is going to be harder than I thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 10, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> You mean it won't go away if I give it my wallet? I was planning on using cash to bribe my aggressive species. This hobby is going to be harder than I thought.


No no, you're thinking of teenagers. That's less effective on spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 10, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> No no, you're thinking of teenagers. That's less effective on spiders.


Son of a gun...what about teenage spiders? Like the sub adults or larger juvies? If they don't take bribes I suppose I will try the towel idea. Now are we talking like a loosely crumpled towel here? I was thinking like a shoebox or something....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Son of a gun...what about teenage spiders? Like the sub adults or larger juvies? If they don't take bribes I suppose I will try the towel idea. Now are we talking like a loosely crumpled towel here? I was thinking like a shoebox or something....


One that is kinda crumpled as it imitates burrows/leaf litter, granted then you have to find the spider once it gets in there but at least you know the general vicinity. I keep paper towel tubes out too, spiders seem to like those.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## concretednut (Apr 10, 2015)

Ooooh and cyrios would love a paper towel tube, may build off that idea to transfer cyrios and psalmos...


----------



## cold blood (Apr 10, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Hang on! I thought the C. Schioedtei got up in the 6-8" range?


I always understood 8-9"  Now I'm curious as I have a 2"er myself.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 10, 2015)

How big does hati hati get? I heard around 7"


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 10, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I always understood 8-9"  Now I'm curious as I have a 2"er myself.



I've seen big numbers thrown around by dealers, but I'm not convinced any Asian arboreal gets over 8".  If it happens, it's probably the exception, not the rule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 10, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I've seen big numbers thrown around by dealers, but I'm not convinced any Asian arboreal gets over 8".  If it happens, it's probably the exception, not the rule.


8" sounds pretty large to me but I have never seen any 8" spider in person. My spiders are all slings up to large juvies or small sub adults. Maybe 4-4.5" besides my lanky males. Just watching these creatures grow from tiny slings to the size they are now is incredible. I remember when my Genic was a half inch spider in a vial. Seeing her in her tub now is awesome....really hope she is a female but her molt was the first I ever got unrolled enough to attempt sexing it. I think I found the flap. Anyway, regardless of the actual maximum sizes for the big Cyrios, it is known that they can get large...few of us will ever have one that reaches over 8" but they still are impressive beasts. I can't wait to observe some in my care. You can bet that if I raise a monster one, I will only get a ruler so close to take a picture...


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 10, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> 8" sounds pretty large to me but I have never seen any 8" spider in person.


I've got adult stirmi that are 9 and 10".  That's huge.  I can't picture arboreals that size.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 11, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I've got adult stirmi that are 9 and 10".  That's huge.  I can't picture arboreals that size.


That's what I mean! I have seen some pictures of some terrestrial giants and I am thinking about some P. Ornata that size....as long as I got some room to let the thing run if it gets defensive it would be alright but seeing something like that running up the wall or standing in a full tilt threat pose....Must be a bit startling or impressive, or both. Grab your crucifix(catch cup) and pray for divine intervention(get over there and collect your damn spider).


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 11, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> That's what I mean! I have seen some pictures of some terrestrial giants and I am thinking about some P. Ornata that size....as long as I got some room to let the thing run if it gets defensive it would be alright but seeing something like that running up the wall or standing in a full tilt threat pose....Must be a bit startling or impressive, or both. Grab your crucifix(catch cup) and pray for divine intervention(get over there and collect your damn spider).


My ornata haven't gone over 7".  Maybe a few individuals eventually hit 8".  I think the sizes for Asian arboreals quoted by some dealers are more for marketing purposes, rather than accuracy.  Size sells.  Just like LP's are promoted as 9" spiders, which is far from average.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 11, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> That's what I mean! I have seen some pictures of some terrestrial giants and I am thinking about some P. Ornata that size....as long as I got some room to let the thing run if it gets defensive it would be alright but seeing something like that running up the wall or standing in a full tilt threat pose....Must be a bit startling or impressive, or both. Grab your crucifix(catch cup) and pray for divine intervention(get over there and collect your damn spider).


Even at that though ornata or other large arboreals can't compare to Stirmi even if they get close to that size. Just about every pokie aside from Regalis very leggy and not heavily bodied... Stirmi have the bulk and legspan to beat any arboreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 11, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Even at that though ornata or other large arboreals can't compare to Stirmi even if they get close to that size. Just about every pokie aside from Regalis very leggy and not heavily bodied... Stirmi have the bulk and legspan to beat any arboreal


Right, Theraphosa and the other big South Americans are massive.  I'm thrilled with a 7-8" arboreal and don't need to fantasize about them being bigger than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 11, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Right, Theraphosa and the other big South Americans are massive.  I'm thrilled with a 7-8" arboreal and don't need to fantasize about them being bigger than that.


+1 I don't get the fascination with tarantula size, when there are so many more interesting things to fixate on, like coloration and behavior. Give me an interesting spider over a big one any day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (Apr 11, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Right, Theraphosa and the other big South Americans are massive.  I'm thrilled with a 7-8" arboreal and don't need to fantasize about them being bigger than that.


I'm not even sure that I want an 8+ arboreal or cranky OW, they're fast enough being 6-7 inches, besides size isn't everything. I remember measuring my C.darlingi, she is 4 inches when spread out and I could walk up to the average person and say that she is 6 inches (as a 4 inch DLS is a pretty impressive spider to most people) and they would probably believe me; I think some mis-quoted size comes from people not being around large spiders as often nor wanting to get close enough to measure them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 11, 2015)

awiec said:


> I'm not even sure that I want an 8+ arboreal or cranky OW, they're fast enough being 6-7 inches, besides size isn't everything. I remember measuring my C.darlingi, she is 4 inches when spread out and I could walk up to the average person and say that she is 6 inches (as a 4 inch DLS is a pretty impressive spider to most people) and they would probably believe me; I think some mis-quoted size comes from people not being around large spiders as often nor wanting to get close enough to measure them.


Plus it's awfully hard to measure the >#~%<~> things as they don't hold still and leg position is everything. The only measurements I really put any stock in are molt measures or carcass measures.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 11, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> Plus it's awfully hard to measure the >#~%<~> things as they don't hold still and leg position is everything. The only measurements I really put any stock in are molt measures or carcass measures.


Arboreals are much easier to measure as they have a tendency to both sit on the glass and position themselves in a straight line, with all front legs together out front and back legs together...this makes measurements both easy and accurate.  Not nearly so easy with most terrestrials, and forget about burrowers...I have a 3+" A. ezendami that I've had for over a year, I still have not seen its underside a single time to attempt to sex it and its almost never out of its burrow for me to get even a ball park measurement....I'm just guessing at 3", could be a bigger, I dunno.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 11, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Right, Theraphosa and the other big South Americans are massive.  I'm thrilled with a 7-8" arboreal and don't need to fantasize about them being bigger than that.


I love a bulky terrestrial spider as much as the next guy or gal but I will admit that arboreals have a unique body structure that makes them impressive in their own right. A particularly large specimen, even if not 8-9," is a cool animal. I am not even a Theraphosa guy at this point , but a big Acanthoscurria or Nhandu, Phormictopus, Pamphobeteus, Lasiodora, etc. is pretty cool. Also, I do think the size of a spider is a factor of it's unique character and a cause of intrigue, for me at least. On the other hand, I am crazy about Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large....not a big one, but great color/pattern and such fascinating as webbers and hunters....definitely a personal favorite of which there are many more!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 11, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> +1 I don't get the fascination with tarantula size, when there are so many more interesting things to fixate on, like coloration and behavior. Give me an interesting spider over a big one any day!


I am also more for colour and behaviour than I am for size.. I don't even mind pet holes and overly secretive species.. and I'm not so much into urticating bristles.. hehe


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 11, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I'm not so much into urticating bristles.. hehe


The real problem is when THEY'RE into YOU.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 11, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> The real problem is when THEY'RE into YOU.


 hahahaha lol exactly


----------



## awiec (Apr 11, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> The real problem is when THEY'RE into YOU.


Or all over your bath tub, my GBB made sure to leave me presents after I sent him off. Fortunately I was able to wash most of them off and I have thick skin on my feet. As for measuring I was fortunate enough to have my C.darlingi spread out and stay that way when I put a ruler over her cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 12, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I love a bulky terrestrial spider as much as the next guy or gal but I will admit that arboreals have a unique body structure that makes them impressive in their own right. A particularly large specimen, even if not 8-9," is a cool animal. I am not even a Theraphosa guy at this point , but a big Acanthoscurria or Nhandu, Phormictopus, Pamphobeteus, Lasiodora, etc. is pretty cool. Also, I do think the size of a spider is a factor of it's unique character and a cause of intrigue, for me at least. On the other hand, I am crazy about Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large....not a big one, but great color/pattern and such fascinating as webbers and hunters....definitely a personal favorite of which there are many more!


I will say this too. Large Terrestrials are a lot different than arboreals of like size... Arboreals have the advantage of agility, climbing ability, and for Cyrio, Pokie, potent bites. So it almost needs to be pictured in a different perspective..


----------



## awiec (Apr 12, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I will say this too. Large Terrestrials are a lot different than arboreals of like size... Arboreals have the advantage of agility, climbing ability, and for Cyrio, Pokie, potent bites. So it almost needs to be pictured in a different perspective..


I've noted in how they attack their food, all of my NW terrestrials straight up tackle and subdue their prey, my G.pluchripes wrestled with a roach for a good 10 minutes until it was weak enough to be eaten. My African OW remind me of crocodiles as they bust out of the ground and drag the prey down and then subdue it down there. Now for the aboreals by the time they get to the prey it's too late, they will snatch it and carry it back to their hide without breaking a sweat, in that time the prey is already neutralized.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 12, 2015)

awiec said:


> I've noted in how they attack their food, all of my NW terrestrials straight up tackle and subdue their prey, my G.pluchripes wrestled with a roach for a good 10 minutes until it was weak enough to be eaten. My African OW remind me of crocodiles as they bust out of the ground and drag the prey down and then subdue it down there. Now for the aboreals by the time they get to the prey it's too late, they will snatch it and carry it back to their hide without breaking a sweat, in that time the prey is already neutralized.


I love watching the various hunting strategies of the different species or types of tarantulas too! One of the biggest draws to arboreals is the way they hunt and how fearless and powerful they are for a fairly light build. They are sneaky too. My Psalmopoeus are so alert to movement and approach slowly and intently to slow moving prey before positioning themselves in a perfect position to pounce....at least with superworms. It seems like they sense the size of the prey and how careful to be when attacking. If I drop a cricket and it moves too much, they just bumrush the thing with no hesitation....crafty buggers they are, and good at what they do!


----------

